

Multi-DB support just got checked in to Django (for v1.2) - here are the docs - simonw
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/db/multi-db/

======
simonw
If you're interested, you can view the full 2.8 MB changeset here:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2434252/2009/multidb.txt>

The ticket that tracked the feature (opened way back in 2006) is here:
<http://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/1142>

------
jrockway
Wow, strange. I am not even sure how to design a system that could only
support a single database connection for each request.

------
truebosko
Was wondering why it was such a big changeset, then realized a good chunk of
that is fixtures for tests.

------
auston
This is so awesome that I just donated $25 to Django Software Foundation.
Thanks guys!!

